# Safestrap ICS



## Skidoo03 (Sep 15, 2011)

Hey everyone, just ahead of time sorry if this seems like a stupid question or anything but I just want to do everything right from the get go. I'm currently running stock with Safestrap but I want to flash one of the ICS roms. What's the process of me flashing it on the safe side (I think that's the right one) and also if I want to quickly go back to stock how would I boot back into stock? Oh and does anyone know any news on the camera? I'm not asking for an eta or anything along those lines I'm just curious on like why the camera doesn't work yet. Thanks in advance everyone!

One more thing, which ICS rom do you prefer as far as stability, and as a daily? I'm assuming battery life is just about the same on. (I'm not asking which is better though!)


----------



## RockyC (Dec 6, 2011)

Have safe enabled when you flash any of the ICS ROMs. I do these steps before flashing a new ROM.

1. enable safe system
2. wipe data/factory reset
3. wipe cache partition
4. go to mounts and storage, format system
5. go to advanced, wipe dalvik cache
6. then install zip from sdcard
7. reboot (make sure you flash GApps first before rebooting)

If you need to go back to your original ROM, then just disable safe and you'll be back. Piece of cake. If you want to try other ROMs, I'd recommend backing up whatever ROM you try first, then doing the same thing. But if you need to reflash the same ROM, then I believe you only need to wipe cache and dalvik.

I am still new to this too, but this is what I've learned so far and it's mostly from this forum.


----------



## Timmy10shoes (Jul 1, 2011)

Safestrap http://hash-of-codes.blogspot.com/p/how-to-safestrap.html?m=1
And the camera is a driver issue


----------



## Skidoo03 (Sep 15, 2011)

Thanks for the help guys, after looking more into it I just saw on dhacker's twitter that it's a problem with the kernel and hashcode is working on putting the old and new together. I can't wait for the camera then it'll be ICS all the way from there!


----------



## Concistency (Nov 2, 2011)

Camera is now working on ICS4BIONIC, recommend using AOKP now though, it has more customization. Also, first time booting into safestrap I recommend creating a backup even though it creates a restore point when switching systems. Other than that, follow that list above when doing a full wipe, if just updating the same ROM versions, you don't have to wipe your data.


----------

